# Silencerco Harvester FAIL



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

A while back I wrote a glowing review of my silencerco harvester. Wellllll she took a dump on me today.























It looks like the weld holding the blast baffle in is what failed. The end cap and tube show no damage.

The can has 780 rounds of 300WM through it and has been nothing but amazing. I keep the rate of fire to 3 rounds and cool 10 mins. Pretty shocked it took a dump this fast as I have an AACsdn6 with about 12k rounds through it with the majority being on a 10.5" 556 running full auto or heavy heavy semi use.

I'll update the repair process, they're already stated on the phone it will be fixed for free, but I'll be honest I'm in the market for a thunderbeast ultra9 now.










This is a 3 round group I fired at 950 with the can and gun set up. It's an awesome can and the barrel is concentric. Had to post it to feel better lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Man, that's just heart breaking.....


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

What is turn around time on a repair like that? Do they actually repair it or just give you a new one with an identical serial number to avoid the ATF wait?


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

They recore the tube. They claim once they have the can it's 48hour turn around. It's shipping out today so if everything goes according to the claims I should have it back sometime early next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

keep us updated, I have that same Harvester


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Can is back from silencer co with all new guts for free of charge. It
Will be Friday before I can make it to the shop and get it, but
I'll update how it looks ect ect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Good to see they fixed the issue at no charge to you.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Well everything with the can looks great. Cost me zero dollars to have repaired so hard to knock that. I'll have it on the range this weekend and will report back. Overall it looks are good as new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## die_hard_hunter85 (Aug 30, 2010)

John I didn't know your on 2cool lol.- Kirk-


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Hope it works well for ya


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Ya zero complaints after it was repaired. Quick turn around time and it seems to be going strong. I guess after enough rounds cans are bound to fail. I'm still looking for a thunderbeast for my next can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

